

Mean.io – the opinionated fullstack JavaScript framework - aeisenberger
http://www.mean.io/#!/
cool.. anybody have experience using this?
======
sehr
> fullstack javascript framework

Their repo is literally just an example of a blog with express, angular, and
mongoose. I don't understand how this is a 'framework'

------
JacksonGariety
oh god

